# Freshwater Drum livingston



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

I would have Weighted it if I knew the lake record was only 7.40 lbs....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah - that's a big boy!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a big one I bet that was a good fight.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats what i was thinkn a few weeks ago when i caught a big drum and huge buffalo


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Charlie Wilson, an outdoor writer for a now defunct newspaper in the Beaumont area, fished with me back when the lake was still filling.
We were fishing the area around the 190 bridges on the east side of the river. The banisters were still above water.
He caught, landed and weighed a gou that was 43 pounds even. It was his feature story in that next Sunday paper.
He claimed to be the IGFA president.
He got a letter from the Houston chapter of IGFA saying not to imply that he was associated with them.
He explained that his was the International Guo Fisherman's Association and they could go to ****.
At that time there was no record book for such fish.


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

Big fish


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

Such an oddball looking fish! I hear a bunch of different names for them. I've never caught any too large, how's the meat on them?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a lot of catfish bait!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Taste like chicken.

Sorry just could not resist. 
Actually the meat is white and tasty but it tough or maybe better described as dense. Not flaky at all. Better grilled or I some times cut in cubes and add to gumbo if i am short on shrimp or crab meat. No more bones that a white bass or crappie. Diffidently not a rough fish like the carps or buffalo.

They make excellent cut bait for jugs or trot lines.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Taste like chicken.
> 
> Sorry just could not resist.
> Actually the meat is white and tasty but it tough or maybe better described as dense. Not flaky at all. Better grilled or I some times cut in cubes and add to gumbo if i am short on shrimp or crab meat. No more bones that a white bass or crappie. Diffidently not a rough fish like the carps or buffalo.
> ...


Ate them all the time when I was poor and in college. Like the master says...good gumbo filler.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whooooe, that's a big ole gasper gou! What a fight they can give you. Real head shakers.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Very Nice Fish!!!


----------



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That would be fun!


----------

